# Sufficient salary, swiss standard?



## swissalpes

Hi all,

I've been presented an opportunity to potentially move to Singapore (although no expat package available).

I'm presuming my monthly salary will be around 6-7K. If i'm shooting for ideally a 2bedroom apt, relatively central. Would my salary be sufficient? 
And which type of standard of living would I be able to maintain? I.e. would I need to assume mainly eating at home, limited travelling etc.

Any tips and/or advice would be greatly appreciated!
If anyone can recommend areas to look into having in mind my salary would warmly welcomed as well.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Lenochka

I assume you are alone and have no family...

in any case, even for a single this is very very tight. you can do it...but....

what kind of business you are in ? How old are you ? What experience you have ?

I would not move for that amount but that is me...I have family and there is no way I could survive on this..currently have more than double that and it is very very tight with apartment prices going crazy, taxis becoming more and more expensive, school for kid to be paid...etc etc

Singapore is NOT cheap - on the contrary it is very expensive ! So beware.....


----------



## swissalpes

Thanks BBCwatcher for your reply, very helpful indeed!

I've read about these HDB flats. What standard do they come in? i.e. newly renovated, pretty run-down or everything in between?

thanks again!


----------



## swissalpes

Hi Lenochka, you are correct, i would be coming by myself.

I'm used to the swiss standard of living...i.e. comfortable but expensive, however i've also lived in china on a intern's salary so i could rough it if needed...

From your experience, it seems like my budget would be very tight?

thanks.


----------



## Lenochka

Hi SwissAlpes,
yes, it will be very tight ! You will not be able to maintain a decent living standard if Swiss standards are the bar...

yes, you can eat for 2-3 SGD in Hawker STalls....but is this really what you want ?
Unless I can be at least on the same par as at back home (which by the way is ZH)
then I will not move...

one exception, if it is a very clear career jump or step to the jump...
but that would need to be certain and not some vage promise....

anyway, that's just me...good luck !


----------



## RedSoxgirl

I have been in here for about four months...so maybe i cant give you all the good info that the veteran expats can, but ill put my two cents in . I make no where near as much as most expats here do, but better then in the states for my field of work. And my employer pays for my rent (HDB) close to work. I share the apt.with another coworker as well. So between all my utilities and my other costs I do fine and am even able to save. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## depende

swissalpes said:


> Hi Lenochka, you are correct, i would be coming by myself.
> 
> I'm used to the swiss standard of living...i.e. comfortable but expensive, however i've also lived in china on a intern's salary so i could rough it if needed...
> 
> From your experience, it seems like my budget would be very tight?
> 
> thanks.


Hi Swissalpes,

Did you moved to Singapore?


----------



## tammyyeo

Here's what I think.. if you eat normal food and not go to restaurants, and rental is your main expense, then you should do alright, not awsome, but alright.

Hawker food is cheap in Singapore, but other things such as car and houses are expensive


----------



## victoria autumns

Its known to have higher cost of living, but you can save if 1) take public transport, 2) eat at hawker centres or cook with a few friends, 3) go for the free/cheap trips, 4) buy bossini or Giordano clothes if you not particular, 5) sale come often here, sign up Groupon to keep track of leisure activities.


----------

